# Williams Forsair Model number: 650dvxr Gas Valve replacement



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

Long time no talk...I am looking for the gas valve on this unit, that I believe has been obsolete for about 15 years. Its a (Robertson or Robertshaw) Unitrol 7000 aerb 5 s7c. I realize this is almost impossible to find, but I would like to know if anyone would be able to at least point me in the right direction.. I really appreciate your help. If not I need to dump a few grand on a new unit. Thanks again!


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Doesn’t the Unitrol 7000 cross reference to a Uni-Line 700 series valve?
If your local HVAC parts supply house can’t help with cross referencing, maybe try calling Williams customer service at 888-444-1212 or email them through the link on their website. http://www.wfc-fc.com/contact


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

To answer my own question... the Uni-Line 700-434 valve is the functional replacement cross-reference for the model 7000AERB-5-S7C.
Here is a link: http://www.uni-line.com/modules/catalog/Product.aspx?singlePart=false&prodID=64623


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

So this is a current replacement for the gas valve that I mentioned. This is a valve that can be purchased currently? Very interesting.. After a few days of research, this is the most promising.... I will call the number first thing tomorrow morning. I greatly appreciate your time DuMass!!


----------

